# N.C. Bottle Show



## OsiaBoyce (Mar 15, 2007)

Seems there is a bottle show Apr. 14  8am-2pm  in Lincolnton N.C.. Seems its this clubs first show. I guess no one there knows this about this site. Reggie Lynch is involved. Lincolnton is a little NW of Charolett.


----------



## mistrfree (Mar 19, 2007)

Any more information on this show?  Website?


----------



## cc6pack (Mar 19, 2007)

This is from Reggie's site





 Apr 14, 2007 
 Lincolnton, NC 
Piedmont Bottle Club's 1st Annual ANTIQUE BOTTLES & POTTERY SHOW AND SALE, Free Admission, No Early Buyers, Sat 8am-2pm, at the WFW Home, 1306 Country Club Rd, Lincolnton, NC. Info: JOHNNY MCAULAY, Email: mcaulaytime@aol.com, or JOHN PATTERSON: (704) 636-9510, or CHUCK RASH: (704) 732-0373


----------

